# Definition of "Sling"



## JeffK

This is such a Noob question, but what is a sling?  I have searched for the definition in search engines and read through posts that looked like there might be a definition, but I cant find it anywhere.  I thought it was like an eggsack?  maybe freshly hatched ?  Well anyway just a real quick answer would be appreciated.  It has to be a "everybody but me knows but me" question because every sales site mentions it like everybody obviously knows the answer
Thanks for the help.
JeffK


----------



## Redneck

Sling means Spiderling... It is a baby spider..


----------



## Marvin

Sorry I'm just gonna use this noob-thread to throw in another noob question in the same category. 

I know what sling means, so what does juvenile mean? :?

:wall:


----------



## Zoltan

In my interpretation, the sling stage (actually, spiderling is the full name and I think it sounds better) begins when the spider emerges from the eggsack. This usually means you have 2nd instars, 3rd instars in a few species.
Juveniles are basically young spiders that aren't mature yet and are smaller than the mature (adult) spiders. I guess you could call a spider juvenile at 2nd(/3rd) instar if you wanted to, but most people usually start to use the term juvenile after a spiderling molted a few times.


----------



## Teal

*Personally, anything under 2" is a sling and anything from 2" until it matures or is an adult size is a juvie.

Except dwarf species, of course*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvin

Alright. Thanks for telling


----------



## TheTsupreme

another noob question, what is bolus?


----------



## Xian

TheTsupreme said:


> another noob question, what is bolus?


Etymology: Late Latin, from Greek bōlos lump. Date: 1562. 1 : a rounded mass: as a : a large pill b : a soft mass of chewed food ...


----------



## paul fleming

Teal said:


> *Personally, anything under 2" is a sling and anything from 2" until it matures or is an adult size is a juvie.
> 
> Except dwarf species, of course*


That's not really true for all species ...a bit of a sweeping statement?
My irminia was about 2" and that was defo not a sling.....or a dwarf species.


----------



## twees

i was googling this very thing this morning...so weird!!


----------



## Stopdroproll

Slings -> Juvenile -> Sub-adult -> Adult

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NateTheGreat

SDR said:


> Slings -> Juvenile -> Sub-adult -> Adult


Yeah, this, and they're kind of approximates, I guess, open to some interpretation. IDK, I'm a noob too.


----------



## Xian

SDR said:


> Slings -> Juvenile -> Sub-adult -> Adult


These are what I have always considered the correct terms.


----------



## Mack&Cass

We refer to our T's as juvies when they start showing their adult colors.

Cassandra


----------



## Steve Calceatum

Generally, the terms sub-adult and juvie are synonomous. For an average sized T that will attain a diagonal leg span (or DLS) of about 5-7", I'd agree with Jairi and say that under 2" is a sling, 2-4" is a juvie / sub-adult, and anything over 4" is an adult.


----------



## paul fleming

xsyorra said:


> Generally, the terms sub-adult and juvie are synonomous. For an average sized T that will attain a diagonal leg span (or DLS) of about 5-7", I'd agree with Jairi and say that under 2" is a sling, 2-4" is a juvie / sub-adult, and anything over 4" is an adult.


This is just an opinion .....there are no hard and fast rules.
I will post this question on the BTS as we speak.....see what they can come up with.....it may help.
Edit......done.


----------



## Teal

*Paul - that is why I started my statement with "Personally" because I am not giving an exact definition of the terms that everyone should follow, I was simply stating how I PERSONALLY classify the majority of my Ts  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big B

Xian said:


> Etymology: Late Latin, from Greek bōlos lump. Date: 1562. 1 : a rounded mass: as a : a large pill b : a soft mass of chewed food ...


I learned something, I thought it was a poo ball. oops:8o

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## paul fleming

Teal said:


> *Paul - that is why I started my statement with "Personally" because I am not giving an exact definition of the terms that everyone should follow, I was simply stating how I PERSONALLY classify the majority of my Ts  *


Appreciate the *bold * type but it is not necessary and in fact....as far as internet etiquette goes,it is quite rude.
Appreciate the wink all the same  
Paul


----------



## jayefbe

paul fleming said:


> Appreciate the *bold * type but it is not necessary and in fact....as far as internet etiquette goes,it is quite rude.
> Paul


She bolds everything if you haven't noticed.  Spit is giving internet etiquette lessons now...if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## paul fleming

jayefbe said:


> She bolds everything if you haven't noticed.  Spit is giving internet etiquette lessons now...if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black.


I am a changed man.....no more handling.....no more arguing......don't know what else I can give up but I am trying to be a good all around spider/forum person.


----------



## jayefbe

paul fleming said:


> I am a changed man.....no more handling.....no more arguing......don't know what else I can give up but I am trying to be a good all around spider/forum person.


It's a Christmas miracle!  I kid, I'm glad to hear it and will now stop giving you a hard time.  I guess your name-change is a reflection of this personal development of sorts.


----------



## Adversary

paul fleming said:


> Appreciate the *bold * type but it is not necessary and in fact....as far as internet etiquette goes,it is quite rude.
> Appreciate the wink all the same
> Paul


----------



## paul fleming

jayefbe said:


> It's a Christmas miracle!  I kid, I'm glad to hear it and will now stop giving you a hard time.  I guess your name-change is a reflection of this personal development of sorts.


Yes 
Paul


----------



## Tapahtyn

Mack&Cass said:


> We refer to our T's as juvies when they start showing their adult colors.
> 
> Cassandra


kk good just wanted to make sure i was using the right terms!


----------



## Kirk

Another perspective.


----------



## paul fleming

Kirk said:


> Another perspective.


Excellent :clap:
Where did you dig that up from,very impressed and a very good addition to this debate ?
I thank you 
Had one reply,I will update as I get more.
http://thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=45835#post45835
Paul


----------



## Kirk

paul fleming said:


> Excellent :clap:
> Where did you dig that up from,very impressed and a very good addition to this debate ?
> I thank you
> Paul


Google works wonders when one has a question.


----------



## paul fleming

Kirk said:


> Google works wonders when one has a question.


Not so impressed now.....lol


----------



## JeffK

Kirk said:


> Another perspective.


That makes better sense than the word "SLING" to describe a spider.  Spiderling makes sense.  No where in that paper does it mention the word Sling.  Even using Spiderling Instar 1, Spiderling Instar2, etc... is more descriptive than SLING.  Apparently from the 20+ responses this has gotten over 2 days it was of some interest.  I wouldn't try to reinvent the way spiderlings are described, but maybe if there was some set system that everyone would agree to then it would be of better use when describing what you are trying to sell or buy.  SLING seems to mean nothing more than a small spider.

When I see SLING in an add is it 1/4 inch? 1/2 inch? or 2 inch?  MAYBE 1 day old, 5 days old, 3 weeks old?  Of course depending on what you are looking at Large vs Small T. it would mean different things, but the Word SLING tells me nothing except that it is small.  There doesn't appear to be any system to describe what size or age the SLING is.  MAYBE that is what the Vendor wants?  They can sell you a hatchling (1-2 day old) for the same price as someone who sells theirs at 9 weeks.


----------



## Pedemonte Mario

Stopdroproll said:


> Slings -> Juvenile -> Sub-adult -> Adult


What about subsub adult? or is that only in Araneomorphae?


----------

